
The brain’s 7D sandcastles could be the key to consciousness - vonnik
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23531450-200-the-brains-7d-sandcastles-could-be-the-key-to-consciousness/
======
p1esk
The article is behind the paywall.

~~~
na85
And what a paywall. $49.99 USD for a ___month_ __of access?

~~~
sergers
How is this voted upto front page, I bet a very small subset have access.

I can't find another source easily

